# trail camera



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

can anyone give me some info on the best trail camera for the money any info would be great. thanks !


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

GoPro makes great trail cameras. They shoot full HD and are water and shock proof and most come with a mounting system, I think. www.hdpro.com


----------



## ttomcik (Feb 9, 2007)

Go to trailcampro website the have reviews and test results


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Check this out www.chasinggame.com. Great reviews and info. Primos are great cams for the $ and their customer service is great. I've got a truth 35 and two truth 46 and am impressed.


Golf is a good walk spoiled - Mark Twain


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I picked up a multrie dr-56 for 50 bucks(it was a steal) but would advise anyone to get one. My girlfriend has the truth 35 and that is a great cam as well


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I bought two Moultrie M-80's last year I think they are the best camera for that price range on the market. Will most likely be buying two more this year for a new piece of property.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

I have made my own trail cams the past few years so can't say what a good store bought cam is any more.


----------



## jschoenherr (Mar 6, 2012)

AnthHol said:


> I bought two Moultrie M-80's last year I think they are the best camera for that price range on the market. Will most likely be buying two more this year for a new piece of property.


I agree. I have a Moultrie M-80 and am very impressed with it. Has great battery life. I saw today that Moultrie now makes a similar camera to the M-80 but it's not as expensive and is camo (not the M-100). You can find it on bass pro's website, I just forget what it's called.


----------



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Have you seen the new trail cams that shoot every 4 seconds for two days?
They are not real pricey and a big improvement over motion sensors. I believe there are a couple brands have this feature.


----------

